# Lakers are telling agents they'll have a pick in the mid-first round



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Chad Ford's new Insider article is just out and it has some very interesting information. Obviously, I can't copy and paste it, so I'll summarize and start with the Lakers first...

*Lakers:*
- Trying very hard to move up into the top 5 to get either Gerald Green or Deron Williams (not sure which one)
- Trying to acquire a mid-first round pick (Pacers anyone?) and have told several agents that they *will* be picking in the mid-first round.
- Have had workouts with several prospects who they clearly wouldn't be considering with the 10th pick (but would later in the first round).
- Don't believe the stuff about the Lakers taking Bynum at 10. They might have promised him that they'll take him, but later on in the first-round. If they had promised to take him at 10, they wouldn't be trying to deal the pick.
- Calls the Bender rumors "unfounded".
- Possible trade partners for mid-first rounder: Celtics, Grizzlies, Nuggets

*Bucks:* 
- Everyone believes they're taking Andrew Bogut, but it's not certain. This is making other teams hesitant to do a deal now.

*Hawks:* 
- It's not certain they'll take Marvin Williams if Milwaukee takes Bogut. They still could take either Chris Paul or Deron Williams.
- If they draft Marvin Williams, guys like Al Harrington and Boris Diaw will be dealt over the summer and Marvin would likely be playing at the 4.
- Blazers have offered #3 pick and Darius Miles for #2
- Hornets have offered #4 pick, #33 pick and Maciej Lampe for #2
- Bobcats have offered #5 pick and #13 pick for #2
- Jazz have offered #6 pick and #27 pick for #2
- Hawks are likely the most intrigued by Charlotte's, but the problem is that they feel that Deron Williams and Chris Paul both wouldn't be there at #5.

*Blazers:* 
- The latest talk is that the Blazers are targeting Martell Webster and Andrew Bynum later in the lottery. Paul Allen had them both in for a workout and fell in love with their games.
- *If the Blazers make a trade, they are leaning strongly toward dealing the #3 pick and Ruben Patterson (who they desperately want to get rid of) for Caron Butler, Vlade Divac and the #10 pick.*
- Could still trade with Utah.
- Could still end up taking Gerald Green.
- If the Hawks pass up on Marvin Williams, the Blazers will stay at 3 and take him.

*Hornets:* 
- Have had trade talks with the Jazz, Raptors and Lakers.
- Would like to get Marvin Williams or Danny Granger.
- If they stay put, they're taking either Deron Williams or Chris Paul.

*Bobcats:* 
- Hesitant to deal #5 and #13 because the Bobcats want as many talented players as possible, being an expansion team.
- If they can get Marvin Williams, they will deal #5 and #13.
- Ford also says that if the Lakers move up to 3, they'd likely take Green, leaving Deron Williams or Chris Paul for the Bobcats.

*Jazz:* 
- Desperate to move up and grab Deron Williams or Chris Paul.
- Not high on Raymond Felton, as they don't think he'd fit well in their system.
- Have a lot to offer to trade up: #6, #27, Matt Harpring, Kirk Snyder, Gordan Giricek, Kris Humphries
- If they stay at #6, they'll likely choose between Channing Frye or Danny Granger.

*Raptors:* 
- Love Green and Granger, but there is a chance that neither will be there at their pick.
- If Green and Granger are both gone, they will choose between Frye and Felton.
- Unwilling to include #16 pick in trade talks.
- Trying to trade Aaron Williams, Eric Williams, Rafer Alston or Morris Peterson to move up.

*This year's Green Room list for the NBA Draft:* 
Andrew Bogut
Raymond Felton
Channing Frye
Danny Granger
Gerald Green
Yaroslav Korolev
Sean May
Rashad McCants
Chris Paul
Fran Vazquez
Charlie Villanueva
Hakim Warrick
Martell Webster
Deron Williams
Marvin Williams
Antoine Wright


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

its gotta be the pacers.... what would we need with the grizzlies, nuggets or celtics (maybe marcus banks?)


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> - If the Blazers make a trade, they are leaning strongly toward dealing the #3 pick and Ruben Patterson (who they desperately want to get rid of) for Caron Butler, Vlade Divac and the #10 pick.


D,dont be suprised to see Zeke offer the 8 pick and Jc/Q for the # 3 pick and filler...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

truth said:


> D,dont be suprised to see Zeke offer the 8 pick and Jc/Q for the # 3 pick and filler...


Why would the Knicks trade essentially Jamal Crawford/Quentin Richardson and Channing Frye for Gerald Green? Unless the Knicks can get Andrew Bogut, I don't see them trading up. They need big men and they can get one at 8. There is a chance that Frye goes at 6 or 7. However, it's likely just PGs, SGs and SFs taken between 2-7.


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

If the Raptors take Frye im going to rip my eyes out so i'll never have to see another Raptors game


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Primetime23 said:


> If the Raptors take Frye im going to rip my eyes out so i'll never have to see another Raptors game




I like the sounds of that :clown:


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Primetime23 said:


> If the Raptors take Frye im going to rip my eyes out so i'll never have to see another Raptors game


 :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Primetime23 said:


> If the Raptors take Frye im going to rip my eyes out so i'll never have to see another Raptors game


Damn, it seems like nobody's fans want Frye.:laugh:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Primetime23 said:


> If the Raptors take Frye im going to rip my eyes out so i'll never have to see another Raptors game


Would it be worse than Hoffa at 7?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Locke said:


> Damn, it seems like nobody's fans want Frye.:laugh:


Then that means he is a lock to go to the Knicks or Warriors. :laugh:


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Locke said:


> Damn, it seems like nobody's fans want Frye.:laugh:


Seriously, who with Frye's type of game have ever been worth a top pick in the NBA draft?


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> - Calls the Bender rumors "unfounded".


:laugh: I don't think Chad Ford has the right to say that.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

The negativity on Frye is crazy. Oh well, alot of teams/fans are going to be very upset they didn't take Frye when he turns out to be a damn good player.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

BaronMcGrady said:


> The negativity on Frye is crazy. Oh well, alot of teams/fans are going to be very upset they didn't take Frye when he turns out to be a damn good player.


I think it's mainly because he doesn't do anything particularly well that jumps out at you and screams "LOTTERY!" He'll probably wind up being a good player but most fans probably want someone with either more "upside" or more already-polished skills out of a lottery pick. I think he'll be around the caliber of a Dan Gadzuric or Chris Kaman. If he was projected to go toward the end of the 1st round people would be all over him.


----------

